# negative cycle scared and confused



## angela mac (Sep 27, 2005)

Can anyone offer any advice.  I have had 3 failed attempts at ivf due to severe endo .  I have accepted this and am now trying to take time out from it all. However my body is messing with my head, let me explain.

I am waiting for my period to start so that I can start the pill.  Ironic I know in my situ.  I was due on Thursday and ever since last Tuesday I have had a light brown discharge.  This is not unusual for me before a period but I would only have this for a day or two before my period would start.  I would always have sore breast as well before a period and this month I have had none.

There just seems to be no sign of bleeding and this morning I was feeling sick when  I got up.  I  am starting to worry as I dont know whats happening .

Can anyone offer any advice please  .


----------



## bombay (Jun 11, 2005)

I have had the same, although this month it was pink, still waiting for AF though some 6 days after it started - i think i am completely malfunctioning!
I think brown discharge means old blood......not sure why or where from!
Sorry i can't help anymore


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

I don't want to give you false hope because that would be crule but have you thought about about doing a pg test?  

Good luck,
Almamay


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi AlmaMay,

I'm not sure what this means, I had strange symptoms when A/f arrived after 2nd failed ICSI, and nothing seemed to follow my normal A/f pattern.  

It does take time for the body to settle down after a treatment cycle.  Try not to be too hard on yourself, and let you body do what it needs to do.

Big hug Gen xO


----------



## angela mac (Sep 27, 2005)

Thank you all for ur replies.  Have just done a pregnancy test and it is negative so whatever is wrong it aint that .

If I aint started by end of week I will make an appointment at docs.

Thanks again guys x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm sorry for the BFN  

Do you think it could be cysts?  My last cycle was very long for me, I had a week or more of browny spotting, then it stopped for a week and AF finally arrived as I would normally recognise her.  Throughout that cycle, I had u/s's and it showed that I had a couple of cysts.  Just a thought


----------



## angela mac (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Witters 

thank you for your reply I never thought of cysts.  I am prone to them due to severe endo.  Thats why I am going back on the pill to try and reduce the risk. The docs are aware and may be sending me for app at hosp if things dont improve.

Thanks again and good luck with your own treatment. x x x

P.S

Your dogs look lovely we have 2 dogs also.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck Angela!

Thanks about my dogs  I don't know what I'd do without them!


----------

